# Monthly Photo Contest: June 2010 Winner



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*June 2010 Winner – “GSD Tongue Shots”*

Winning photo taken by member: arycrest


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!!! What a great shot!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: and great picture. I love it!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! I laugh out loud every time I see that pic!


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

*congrats*

such a great tounge!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a dog attached to a tongue!! Congrats!


----------



## Teocal (Mar 10, 2010)

*congrats!*

nice one !


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats that is a brilliant shot


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

wonderful!!! I saw that the first day he posted, and said, "now theres a winner!!!" its a great shot!!!!!!!! I'm excited so to see the next category!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great picture...congratulations!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pic!! Grats!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Faith and I would like to say thank you to everyone for selecting her picture as the winner of the June contest. She went to BK yesterday to celebrate and pronounced the burger to be "tongue lickin' good!"


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> She went to BK yesterday to celebrate and pronounced the burger to be "tongue lickin' good!"


:thumbup: I guess that tongue deserved a reward!


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Love the tongue....


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

Great job


----------

